# حساب معدل الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود لمحرك الديزل



## Semghdou (27 أغسطس 2011)

specific fuel oil consumption calculation for diesel engines
تتم طريقة الحساب علي مرحلتين. الملف المرفق هو المرحلة الاولي وهي مرحلة حساب القدرة للمحرك وان شاء الله المرحلة الثانية في الطريق :7:


الطريقة في الملف المرفق ،، برجاء التعليق والافادة بمعلومات اضافية...:56:


----------



## Semghdou (27 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



semghdou قال:


> specific fuel oil consumption calculation for diesel engines
> تتم طريقة الحساب علي مرحلتين. الملف المرفق هو المرحلة الاولي وهي مرحلة حساب القدرة للمحرك وان شاء الله المرحلة الثانية في الطريق :7:
> 
> 
> الطريقة في الملف المرفق ،، برجاء التعليق والافادة بمعلومات اضافية...:56:


 

الملفات المرفقة يا شباب


----------



## مني منصور (27 أغسطس 2011)

معلش سؤال بعيد عن الموضوع شويه في صيانه السيارات الخلاطات
عندي 13 سيارة خلاطه طراز ايفكو تراكر بنعمل لها صيانه كل 200 ساعة حسب تعليمات التوكيل ولحد دلوقتي تمام اوي من سنتين شغل
توصيه التوكيل والمصنع عمل الصيانه عي 10000كم او 200 ساعة ايهما اقرب.
وفي السنه الواحدة العربيه بتعمل حوالي 2000 ساعة (30000كم)شغل يعني بنغير الزيت 10 مرات في السنه ولو عاوزه ارفع معدلات التغيير لابد ان تكون اعلي من 600ساعة حتي لانتعرض لزيادة التكلفة فهل ممكن اعمل كده علي طول ولالازم اجرب واخذ عينات واحللها(علمابان مكان العمل محافظة اسكندريه)
ارجو الأفاده من ذوي الخبرة في مجال الصيانه وشكرا


----------



## Semghdou (27 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



مني منصور قال:


> معلش سؤال بعيد عن الموضوع شويه في صيانه السيارات الخلاطات
> عندي 13 سيارة خلاطه طراز ايفكو تراكر بنعمل لها صيانه كل 200 ساعة حسب تعليمات التوكيل ولحد دلوقتي تمام اوي من سنتين شغل
> توصيه التوكيل والمصنع عمل الصيانه عي 10000كم او 200 ساعة ايهما اقرب.
> وفي السنه الواحدة العربيه بتعمل حوالي 2000 ساعة (30000كم)شغل يعني بنغير الزيت 10 مرات في السنه ولو عاوزه ارفع معدلات التغيير لابد ان تكون اعلي من 600ساعة حتي لانتعرض لزيادة التكلفة فهل ممكن اعمل كده علي طول ولالازم اجرب واخذ عينات واحللها(علمابان مكان العمل محافظة اسكندريه)
> ارجو الأفاده من ذوي الخبرة في مجال الصيانه وشكرا



علي حد علمي أخت مني انك لازم تلتزمي بتعليمات الصانع لو كانت المعدة تحت التأمين لانه لو حصل أي مكروه لا قدر الله للمعدة بسبب عيب في الصناعة فلن يعترف التأمين بها ولن يتردد في المماطلة وعدم الدفع وهايرمي المسئولية عليكي أنك ماعملتيش الصيانة في توقيتات الصانع المحددة.
أما في حالة عدم التأمين فلا بأس ولكن بشرط أخذ عينات عند كل غيار للإطمئنان علي حالة المعدة الداخلية والتأكد من نسبة التآكل بالأجزاء الداخلية مسموح به.
و من هنا يمكنك زيادة الفترة بشكل تدريجي كلما كانت نتيجة التحليل مناسبة.
نصيحة مني يا أخت مني اضافة موضوعك في المنتدي تحت بند new thread حتي يراه كل الإخوة ويتسني لك الحصول علي رد أفضل مني ،،، و بالتوفيق...


----------



## Semghdou (28 أغسطس 2011)

ايه يا شباب فين التعليقات؟ نكمل الجزء الثاني ؟


----------



## mohamed mech (28 أغسطس 2011)

نكمل على بركة الله


----------



## theprince (6 يناير 2012)

thxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الفرح الهلالى (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م احمد غلاب (19 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا عالمجهود*​


----------



## ابو محمد العبيدي (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرًا جزيلا


----------



## علاوي ميكانيك (23 يوليو 2013)

عن جد العمل الذي تقومون به نبيل وهادف نسأل الله انا ولكم التوفيق لما فيه خير وصلاح


----------



## I love Iraq (28 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ونحن بانتظار الملف الثاني


----------



## weelo (13 أغسطس 2013)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## منذر جميل (11 ديسمبر 2013)

كيفية الطريقة


----------



## احمد مريكب (11 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## محمدالوزير (26 مايو 2014)

شكرااااااا​


----------



## اقليدس العرب (19 يونيو 2014)

نتمنى وجود مثال توضيحي افتراضي و عملي واقعي بعد رفع جنابكم للملف الثاني
و ادامك اللة


----------

